# Fork hits milbro style frame



## mrmagoo (Feb 4, 2016)

I have a milbro style frame with 30,50 medium weight tubes and I'm having a lot of fork hits the pouch I'm using is 40mm and I have tried 10mm , 12mm leads and steel and all having the same effect. The only way I seem to be able to stop it is by twostING the ouch 90 but I'd rather be able to keep the pouch straight if anyone has any advice. Thanks in advance Scott


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I would also rather not twisting the pouch but then I get more fork hits..

Try to see if the tips of your forks and the centre of the ball in the pouch always make a perfect letter V.

You can test this if you stretch the rubbbers in front of the mirror - first do the stretch as you would normaly and then have a look in the mirror.

The other reason for the fork hits in my case and I think with many others is poor release. Try to search the forum on proper release technique, there is lot to be learned.

Beside technique I think that the moment of the release is alo crucial but I can not explain it well. Namely, I have noticed that whenever I release somehow "intentionaly" with kind a muscle tension in my belly - things go rather wrong, missing the target being the least dangerous, having the fork hits a bit more. However, whenever I experience the moment in which the release happened somehow of itself - I have perfect shots which even surprise me.

I am over 60 and I shoot all my life and I still havent reached that point in which, first, I know how this works and, second, I can repeat those perfect shots whenever I can - they are more an exception than a rule and I have put all my attention and intention in practicing, or, trying to catch the catch for couple of years now.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## mrmagoo (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks very much for this i know exactly what you mean about when it comes naturally it all goes well ! I will give the mirror trick a try and look into my release technique


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Watch both videos:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23909-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits/

Cheers .... Charles


----------

